# H:Lots of bitz W:Multi-melta



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have lots of dwarf, lizardmen,skaven, O&Gs bits for fantasy and i have a few SM, tau and ork bits for 40k im looking preferably for a attack bike multi melta or one from a land raider 

pm me if interested in trading

thankyou Dan


----------

